
Choosing a Two-Factor Authentication System - CloudFlare blog - danielpal
http://blog.cloudflare.com/choosing-a-two-factor-authentication-system
======
gdamjan
Google Authenticator doesn't communicate with google at all - I don't
understand where he pulled "but we were nervous about handing another key to
identity over to a company whose primary business is search and advertising"
out from?

Also, both the client and server software is open-source, so that can be
confirmed too.

Also, a mobile phones time is synchronized by the GSM network, it doesn't
drift much (if at all).

------
rsenk330
Hopefully more services start adding multi-factor authentication. So far, I
have my Google Account, Dropbox, and now CloudFlare.

Hearing that Authy will soon support Google Authenticator tokens is great
news! I have never encountered the "out of sync" problem with Google
Authenticator described in the article, but the Authy app does feel more
native on my iPhone.

